# Decided on an it 586



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Very excited! 
I am thinking about what I will put where as the storage options and layout is very different from my current van. I also know that if I get it very wrong there is a high chance of me being lazy enough to leave it as it is and that would irritate me!

There are 2 open shelves above the fridge freezer. Apparently some people put a microwave in there, but I never used the microwave in my current van (even just got rid of the one at home). As I move around rather than staying put on sites, I can't see how to use the space without everything falling out and flying around. Are there safe ways to store things in those areas? It is a fair size so a shame to not have the use of it.

Suggestions welcome, please....sensible and clean!
Thanks


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We had a similar area on our Hymer 584, two gallery shelves. We bought a few rattan style storage boxes (about the size of shoe boxes) and put fresh fruit in one and odds and sods in another. Never lost a banana or an apple throughout our travels!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I guess you could fit clips for glasses 

Our bookcase/DVD is open shelved , we use a tight bungee across when travelling 

A photo would be useful

Doors may be better ! 

Sandra


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock/100779/pixindex.html#
Don't know if that will work! This is the area I am talking about. I wonder if putting rattan boxes on non-slip matting would work, Sandra?

Has anyone had success with those retaining rails...I think they are spring loaded so work on pressure.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Ah....didn't do what I hoped but it is one of those!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

i use a retaining rail in the wardrobe to secure my guitar and it is has never failed. We also use the double version in the fridge to allow us to load up the fridge shelves.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You've got enough room

A few mrs beauque ornaments 

You've cracked it

Boxes and a bungee should also do it 

But you would need to screw in retaining screws 

Sandra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

4maddogs said:


> Has anyone had success with those retaining rails...I think they are spring loaded so work on pressure.


Rather the opposite. We've had them fall off as the furniture on either side flexes as the van moves. I would not trust them in a position where they have to retain something that would cause damage if it fell.

My son bought himself a 3D printer some years back and designed some small knurled whatsits for us. These fit on either end of various shelves and open cupboards, with thin, removable, stainless steel retaining rods firmly held between them. These are fail-proof. I'm sure there must be a commercially obtainable alternative.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Something like this maybe ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Suzuki-Al...618514?hash=item3f7444ff52:g:np4AAOSwjDZYh7oZ


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a shelf as you describe in the self build, I got some of that perforated silicone mat £1 (ish) per roll, I put a PVR on it and A VCR on top of that, nothing ever moved.

This stuff but on a roll http://www.wilko.com/car-accessories/wilko-dashboard-mat-non-slip/invt/0141893 all the caravan places use it, I cover all our worktop with it, saves putting everythign away, lazy yes, but convenient too, and washable.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Velcro???


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I use that stuff, Kev, on all shelves, but not sure I would trust it to hold stuff on a fairly big shelf?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

4maddogs said:


> Very excited!
> I am thinking about what I will put where as the storage options and layout is very different from my current van. I also know that if I get it very wrong there is a high chance of me being lazy enough to leave it as it is and that would irritate me!
> 
> There are 2 open shelves above the fridge freezer. Apparently some people put a microwave in there, but I never used the microwave in my current van (even just got rid of the one at home). As I move around rather than staying put on sites, I can't see how to use the space without everything falling out and flying around. Are there safe ways to store things in those areas? It is a fair size so a shame to not have the use of it.
> ...


Our microwave has been remove for the same reason, Hans has fixed doors in front, there is a photo of it somewhere on my threads.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

4maddogs said:


> I use that stuff, Kev, on all shelves, but not sure I would trust it to hold stuff on a fairly big shelf?


The weight of the item on the mat stops it moving, the only things which do move are anything tall, but that's because they fall over rather than slide, the mat itself grabs the surface if weight is put on it, you can feel it when you want to clean under them, they have to be peeled off.

Before using it for the first time, I tipped a glass shelf to 45 degrees, that was proof enough for me, I do it for any new mats of a different type, as some are simply rubbish.


----------

